# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  25 طريقة تنقص وزنك بدون ريجيم!!

## احلام

صدق أو لا تصدق دون جوع أو إحباط أو أدوية.. هذه خمس وعشرون طريقة يقدمها لك خبراء التغذية لإنقاص وزنك فجرب هذه الطرق البسيطة وستفقد من وزنك الحقيقي بدون أن تبدأ بالريجيم. إليك هذه التفاصيل: 





عندما تشعر بالجوع بين الوجبات تناول بعض الفاكهة 

- عندما تشعر بالجوع بين الوجبات، امضغ الكرفس لأنه يحرق الكثير من السعرات ، أو تناول بعض الفاكهة الطازجة.

- احرص على تناول ثلاث وجبات يوميا في نفس الوقت ، ولا تهمل وجبة الإفطار لأنها تزيد من معدل حرق السعرات. 

- حاول الوقوف أثناء التحدث على الهاتف أو مشاهدة التلفاز ، كما أن التحكم بالجهاز دون استعمال جهاز التحكم عن بعد يجعلك كثير الحركه.

- استخدم الدرج بدلا من المصعد الكهربائي كلما استطعت.

- ابعد عن ذهنك فكرة أن التدخين ينقص الوزن إذا كنت مدخن أقلع فورا عن التدخين ومارس رياضة خفيفة وستلاحظ الفرق في قوامك وبشرتك.

- لا تستخدم السكر ، أو استبدل السكر المصنع بسكر الفاكهة.

- استخدم بدائل الحليب والجبن قليلة الدسم.

- إذا كنت ممن يعشقون مشروب الشوكولاتة أو الكاكاو قم بشراء النوع الذي لا يحتوي على سكر أو مواد اضافية.

- احذر من الأطعمة المعلبة لأنها تحتوي على كثير من السعرات ، كما أن الصوديوم المستخدم في عملية حفظ هذه الأطعمة يعرقل عملية الهضم مما يسبب السمنة.

- لا تتناول المعكرونة أو الأرز إلا مرة كل أسبوعين ويفضل استبدالها بالنوع المصنوع من البر الأسمر. 

- تعود على تناول الخبز الأسمر ، واختار النوع المحتوي على النخالة التي تساعد في عملية الهضم.





اشرب من 6 إلى 10 أكواب من الماء يوميا 

- لا تأكل إلا المكسرات الطبيعية غير المملحة.

- استعمل زيت الزيتون المعصور على البارد فإنه لا يسبب الكلسترول.

- انتظر على الأقل ثلاث ساعات عند الانتقال من وجبة لأخرى. 

- لا تكثر من الملح لأنه يخزن السوائل في الجسم.

- اشرب من 6 إلى 10 أكواب من الماء يوميا فهي تغسل الجسم من
السموم والدهون.

- لا تأكل العلكة ولو دون سكر.

- لا تأكل الدجاج من جلده فهو مخزن للدهون والهرمونات.

- لا تأكل الليمون مع البروتينات فهو يحيد إنزيم البيبسين المسئول عن هضم البروتين.

- لا تأكل في وقت متأخر من الليل حتى تتيح للمعدة هضم الطعام بكفاءة.

- استبدل المقليات بالمشاوي والمسلوق.

- ابدأ دائما بتناول السلطات الخضراء. 

- احذر الشوربات التي تحتوي على كريما

----------


## مسار الضوء

_




 المبدعه احلام 

مشكوره على هذهالطرق الجميله والبعيده كل البعد عن الحميه الكيميائيه ...


                    واعان الله الاخوان والاخوات  (( الدوببه)) هههههه

             تحيه تليق


 مسار الضوء_

----------


## Shb_Cute

موضوع مفيد ومميز 

كل الشكر ودائما اتحفونا بهيك مواضيع مفيده

للجسم والصحــة بشكل عام

----------


## xblack

*موضوعك رائع ومفيد....


اتمنى منا جميعا الاستفاده........

تشكراااااااااااااااااااتي .........*

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شمس الشتاء

يسلموا كتير .........رائع

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مشكورة حبيبتي[align=center][/align] :Icon9:

----------


## prince love

[glint]شكرا الموضوع كتير جميل[/glint]

----------

